# AlpineZone Giveaway - (2) Passes to Wildcat / Attitash



## Nick (Dec 4, 2014)

First ski pass giveaway of the 2014/15 season! 

Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Wildcat or Attitash in New Hampshire; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. 







*How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 



Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win
*Example*: You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (7) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. 
*
Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (12/4/2014) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Wednesday, 12/10/2014.*

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A lift ticket voucher for either Attitash or Wildcat! *
Good luck!*


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

Bingo bango


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

... in


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> First ski pass giveaway of the 2014/15 season!
> 
> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Wildcat or Attitash in New Hampshire; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> ...



love wildcat


----------



## Missyski (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in!  Been hoping to get a trip in to Wildcat this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take free tickets!


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2014)

in


----------



## ajr13 (Dec 4, 2014)

...in...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

did i win yet?


----------



## stevebuscch (Dec 4, 2014)

enter me!


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in! Love wildcat... And the buff chicken pizza at the Shannon door!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

in


----------



## catherine (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes Please!


----------



## Sue Flynn (Dec 4, 2014)

To win the tickets would be awesome! I have never skiied either place...they both ski areas are on the list of places to visit this year!!
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kickstand (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in.....


----------



## mccleaks (Dec 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Uglychild (Dec 4, 2014)

In!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## moresnow (Dec 4, 2014)

Who? Me? 

Thanks!


----------



## soposkier (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2014)

yes in


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2014)

IN


Nice get Nick....Wildcat's always on the map as _the alternative_...


----------



## amf (Dec 4, 2014)

Me!


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 4, 2014)

In it, to win it. Please.


----------



## boofenstien (Dec 4, 2014)

Yarp?


----------



## bellowthecat (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh I'm in


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 4, 2014)

In, thanks.


----------



## conwayeast (Dec 4, 2014)

Sign me up!


----------



## reefer (Dec 4, 2014)

Entered!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Dec 4, 2014)

Woo!


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm In!


----------



## dmw (Dec 4, 2014)

"Wildcat was written in a kind of obsolete vernacular... Wildcat..."
In.


----------



## Stache (Dec 4, 2014)

Responding


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2014)

just noticed math errors...

*Example*: You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (7) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries.

7+6+1=12?


----------



## mountainjack (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## pwhiii (Dec 4, 2014)

Would love free lift tickets!


----------



## pharley50 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wildcat is awesome


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 4, 2014)

Holy lurkerfest...!  I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xbrown99 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 4, 2014)

In! Thanks Nick


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2014)

oh, hellooooo


----------



## fahz (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the give away Nick!


----------



## Loafmush (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## Ice Queen (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Locotiki (Dec 4, 2014)

In like you read about.


----------



## adkskier (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't skied Wildcat since the 70's. It would be great to go back.


----------



## camuso.r (Dec 4, 2014)

I like skiing


----------



## camuso.r (Dec 4, 2014)

a lot


----------



## soozilah (Dec 4, 2014)

here's my entry!!!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> just noticed math errors...
> 
> *Example*: You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (7) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries.
> 
> 7+6+1=12?



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## DEVO (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Holy lurkerfest...!  I'm in



join for the free tix, stay for the riveting conversations.


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## vermonter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 4, 2014)

In like Flynn


----------



## Corey (Dec 4, 2014)

winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## jude1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi All, would love to win this, with 4 kids it would save tons of dough which could be used for more fun things!


----------



## buellski (Dec 4, 2014)

in


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 4, 2014)

In...never been to Wildcat


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, please

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chinalfr (Dec 4, 2014)

In


"Send it" from my iPhone V


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 4, 2014)

In


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick me.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 4, 2014)

In, thanks!


----------



## OzSkiCT (Dec 4, 2014)

Might as well enter for some free stuff !


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, let me know when I can pick them up.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, it's me.


----------



## soulseller (Dec 4, 2014)

in for tix.


----------



## Edd (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## thebman11 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2014)

In with the lurkers.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 4, 2014)

In with the people who have no other lives or purpose.

;-)


----------



## earthtone (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick me! I never win anything.


----------



## jadougan (Dec 4, 2014)

Ooohh freebies for atticash and feral kitten...meow!


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in as well.

In the future, I'd suggest a minimum post count for these, I'm seeing a lot of first-timers getting their dibs in.  Doesn't have to be a lot of posts, maybe 25 or so...


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> I'm in as well.
> 
> In the future, I'd suggest a minimum post count for these, I'm seeing a lot of first-timers getting their dibs in.  Doesn't have to be a lot of posts, maybe 25 or so...



X2


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 4, 2014)

In!


----------



## KTammaro (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't wait for AlpineZone Summit at Sugarloaf, but I'd love to warm up with some runs at Attitash which is much closer to home!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 4, 2014)

i'll bite


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> I'm in as well.
> 
> In the future, I'd suggest a minimum post count for these, I'm seeing a lot of first-timers getting their dibs in.  Doesn't have to be a lot of posts, maybe 25 or so...



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

i like seeing first timers ... hopefully they stick around.  the more posts you have the higher chance you have to win, i think that's fair.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 4, 2014)

pick me! pick me!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i like seeing first timers ... hopefully they stick around.  the more posts you have the higher chance you have to win, i think that's fair.


Is it possible for the same person to have more than one username?  How do we know some of the posts aren't multiples from the same person?

Agree about getting new members in but I just hope it isn't someone gaming the system...


----------



## hooked (Dec 4, 2014)

gimme the tickets.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> Is it possible for the same person to have more than one username?  How do we know some of the posts aren't multiples from the same person?
> 
> Agree about getting new members in but I just hope it isn't someone gaming the system...



yes, you can setup diff accounts for same person, i think all you need is a unique email address which is easy to get.  a lot of work for a single chance at the tickets tho.


----------



## arik (Dec 4, 2014)

I would like to enter the contest please


----------



## hammer (Dec 4, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> yes, you can setup diff accounts for same person, i think all you need is a unique email address which is easy to get.  a lot of work for a single chance at the tickets tho.


Yup...if someone wants to go through that much trouble they can have the tickets...


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, please &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## awf170 (Dec 4, 2014)

once a year post...


----------



## Terry (Dec 4, 2014)

Count me in. Right here in my neighborhood!


----------



## jrskibum (Dec 4, 2014)

Enter me


----------



## Herman Blume (Dec 4, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## skimania (Dec 4, 2014)

I take powder days off to ski Wildcat, so please pick me!!


----------



## stargazer781 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in.  Love Wildcat!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in and I really hope a long time poster wins. Too many prize pigs in this thread! It annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## abc (Dec 4, 2014)

in


----------



## kimbahleeee (Dec 4, 2014)

please include me


----------



## yeggous (Dec 4, 2014)

Count me in


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## darent (Dec 4, 2014)

In with a capital I


----------



## stargazer781 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, I didn't give it a second thought that some people would be annoyed by first time posters.  FYI....some of us infrequent posters were invited via the AlpineZone Newsletter to enter this giveaway.  Obviously some people have way too much time on their hands and live there lives through social media websites and forums.  Do that math!  And good luck to all you first time posters!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2014)

In...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 4, 2014)

stargazer781 said:


> Wow, I didn't give it a second thought that some people would be annoyed by first time posters.  FYI....some of us infrequent posters were invited via the AlpineZone Newsletter to enter this giveaway.  Obviously some people have way too much time on their hands and live there lives through social media websites and forums.  Do that math!  And good luck to all you first time posters!



It has nothing to do with first time posters but most of these folks ONLY posts for free tickets. IMO, these tickets are intended as a "thank you" to those people that post, start threads, and share trip reports because that's what generates the traffic.....traffic = advertising. So to all the prize pigs....stop being mooches and why not contribute.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2014)

Welcome to the lurkers... Nice to see some new names


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes stargazer...........challenge someone to a ski off, declare yourself the foremost expert on economics and climate or boast of achieving 88 mph on skis without the aid of a flux capacitor.........just contribute.   





















And invite a moderator to ski with you at Wildcat after you win the contest. :lol:


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 4, 2014)

In and thanks for putting together great give away!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> In with the lurkers.



+2 see we agree on a few things today. 
Wildcat ski one day then hike Mountain Washington the other day of weekend sounds perfect.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh boy!


----------



## mandolaire (Dec 5, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amf (Dec 5, 2014)

Wildcat fan.


----------



## gman98 (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Travelbug724 (Dec 5, 2014)

This would be a new mountain for me! Would love to go :wink:


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

wow!!!


----------



## JonD (Dec 5, 2014)

winning entry


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 5, 2014)

into the ungroomed


----------



## skifree (Dec 6, 2014)

yabba dabba doo


----------



## castleman003 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Wildcat - Attitash - haven't been since I was 12, I'm more than willing to go*

If you grant me that opportunity, I will take it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2014)

In


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 10, 2014)

In!  Hopefully not too late!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

in


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Dec 10, 2014)

Last day! I'll run the giveaway later this week.


----------



## jgh1980 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## snowhiteGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Aaarggg...too bad I was too late!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2014)

did i win?


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 12, 2014)

Dying to know the winners


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry guys, promise I'll run this weekend


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Dying to know the winners


I'm just dying .... well .... aren't we all.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2014)

congratulations to me?


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you! Thanks you very much! (In best Elvis impersonation)


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2014)

Ran the giveaway this morning! 

DEVO and vermonter1 are the winners. PM's sent now!

Will start another giveaway this week!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought DEVO broke up. Congrats anyway. 


I guess.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2014)

Boo Boo
I say Boo
yes I am a poor loser


----------



## Tin (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2014)

Let's hope vermonter1 hangs around for more than one post to get a free ticket...:roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2014)

1'post. Wtf congratulations to the winners but still.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2014)

hammer said:


> *Let's hope vermonter1 hangs around for more than one post to get a free ticket..*.:roll:



Unlikely......

Last login activity:


> Dec 13, 2014 8:46 AM


 = LULZ.

Worst case scenario on that draw.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2014)

Didn't enter this contest but I agree with what others say....minimum post count to prevent people from making multiple usernames. 50 seems like a fair number and high enough to prevent multiple accounts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Didn't enter this contest but I agree with what others say....minimum post count to prevent people from making multiple usernames. 50 seems like a fair number and high enough to prevent multiple accounts.



I think these contests are meant to pull new users in. Sure some will come and just post to win, but those are the breaks. Hopefully some will stay and Nick can increase add revenue ...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2014)

Those grapes were probably sour anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think these contests are meant to pull new users in. Sure some will come and just post to win, but those are the breaks. Hopefully some will stay and Nick can increase add revenue ...



+1


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think these contests are meant to pull new users in. Sure some will come and just post to win, but those are the breaks. Hopefully some will stay and Nick can increase add revenue ...



True, but on the flip side you don't want to alienate the members that put a lot of time making all the discussions that lurkers read in the first place. Needs to be a little balance.

50 posts is not a lot and should motivate new users to post.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> True, but on the flip side you don't want to alienate the members that put a lot of time making all the discussions that lurkers read in the first place. Needs to be a little balance.
> 
> 50 posts is not a lot and should motivate new users to post.



Eh, we'll bitch and moan a bit, but most of us are invested enough in the site that we'll come back anyway. The entry system works in our favor so most of the regulars will win at some point. I won Pats Peak tickets last season. Hoping to score something again this year ...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Eh, we'll bitch and moan a bit, but most of us are invested enough in the site that we'll come back anyway. The entry system works in our favor so most of the regulars will win at some point. I won Pats Peak tickets last season. Hoping to score something again this year ...



winning is fun and i've won twice i think. both times gave tix to another forum member because i couldn't work it out.  hoping to win again soon and actually USE them.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think these contests are meant to pull new users in.



Definitely.  

I'm just amazed at how a freebie thread will get 100 posts in short order from people I've never seen.  Lurkers, yes, but I've always suspected RSS feeds too given how quickly it happens.    The proverbial "prize pigs" as someone else suggested.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I'm just amazed at how a freebie thread will get 100 posts in short order from people I've never seen.  Lurkers, yes, but I've always suspected RSS feeds too given how quickly it happens.    The proverbial "prize pigs" as someone else suggested.



az on facebook as 2700 "likers" so they get an alert too.. certainly an overlap with registered users here tho.  i actually saw the contest on FB before noticing it here.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> az on facebook as 2700 "likers" so they get an alert too.. certainly an overlap with registered users here tho.  i actually saw the contest on FB before noticing it here.



This.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

bring on the next contest...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2015)

So in the he last week did you day you where giving away contest to SLC with hotel and air fare paid fore lol.


----------

